# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  AGAMEMNON - M - XGriffon - né ??? - TAMARA FOURRIERE 85 - TIMIDE

## Lullacmukitza

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* AGAMEMNON
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 8 ans 10 mois 
*N° d'identification:* N°SIREN ASSO : 795152685
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 85 - Vendée
*Situation :* En refuge/fourrière
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*E-mail :* lullac.mukitza@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 230 




 *AGAMEMNON

Agamemnon est parrainé

**Situation :* Au refuge côté fourrière
*Sexe :* Mâle
*Race :* Croisé Griffon
*Taille :* Moyenne
*Age :* A déterminer
*Stérilisé :* Le sera si réservé
*Ententes :*  OK chiens, chats et enfants à déterminer
*Adoption:* *
A lire*


*Histoire:*
Agamemnon a été attrapé par les dogcatcheurs. Au vu de son comportement, il n'a pas dû connaître beaucoup d'humains gentils ....

*Caractère:*
Agamemnon est assez réservé depuis son arrivée. Pour autant il n'est pas du tout agressif.
Il ne se fait pas à la vie en refuge et souffre d'être enfermé derrière les barreaux au milieu de ce lieu loin d'être accueillant ...
Il s'entend très bien avec ses congénères.

*Agamemnon est un gentil loulou, perdu au refuge avec tous ces chiens et tout ce désespoir.
Il lui faut trouver sa famille à lui, afin d'apprendre à se détendre et pouvoir apprécier une vraie vie de chien heureux. Comme il s'entend bien avec ses congénères, un copain de vie pourrait être un grand plus pour lui.*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Photos:*











-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Agamemnon sera à adopter sous contrat d'adoption Mukitza.
Les frais d'adoptions de 230 euros serviront à rembourser une partie des frais vétérinaires.
Agamemnon peut-être adoptée en France, en Belgique ou en Suisse.

Tous les chiens du refuge arrivent vaccinés, pucés et avec un passeport européen en règle. Ils sont rapatriés en camion ou par avion.

Pour toute demande d'adoption, merci de remplir le formulaire disponible sur ce lien :
http://associationmukitza.forums-act...adoption-et-fa
Et de le renvoyer à l'adresse ci dessous
mukitzacontact@gmail.com



Diffusion OK avec le lien d'origine → http://associationmukitza.forums-act...gresser#623839
+
Infos détaillées (âge, caractère et conditions d'adoptions de l'association
+
mail de l'association → mukitzacontact@gmail.com

----------


## France34

Le bel Agamemnon est-il toujours à la fourrière de Piatra ?

----------


## Lullacmukitza

Oui et malheureusement Agamemnon est terrorisé par la vie en fourrière ... Il est prêt à partir et n'attend plus que sa famille pour la vie.

----------


## France34

*Le bel AGAMEMNON est prêt pour une adoption : vite quelqu'un pour le sauver de cet endroit dangereux !!!*

----------


## Lullacmukitza

Agamemnon est amaigri et blessé : il va être envoyé à la pension HAR car son état est plus que préoccupant !! 

Nous recherchons donc des parrains/marraines pour payer sa pension (60e par mois)

----------


## Segusia52

un groupe  pour aider .... les CROISÉS GRIFFONS NOIRS ++

----------


## jujulilas

Le voir dans un tel état... Mon dieu...

Merci pour la diffusion Segusia52 
La pension d'Agamemnon est-elle payée dans son intégralité ?

----------


## France34

Y a-t-il quelqu'un qui aurait pitié du pauvre AGAMEMNON et lui offrirait un bon foyer pour qu'il se requinque ? Il est tellement beau !

----------


## Lullacmukitza

Agamemnon va mieux,on peut meme dire tres bien mais il est très timide

----------


## Lullacmukitza

Agamemnon va mieux,on peut meme dire tres bien mais il est très timide

----------


## France34

Parrainé, le gentil et bel AGAMEMNON attend une bonne famille adoptive !

----------


## Vegane7

FB d'AGAMEMNON à partager :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## danyhu

Ooooh là là... il me fait craquer!  C'est le même que mon Charly!!!!

Est-il tjs en pension?

----------


## France34

En principe , un chien en pension n'est pas remis en fourrière , mais si AGAMEMNON était adopté il laisserait une place pour un autre pauvre chien de la fourrière, surtout avec le terrible massacre perpétré actuellement par cette horrible mégère de véto  ::  l

----------


## France34

*Vite, quelqu'un pour adopter le bel AGAMEMNON en urgence !*

----------


## France34

*Qui va remarquer AGAMEMNON et l'adopter pour lui sauver la vie ?*

----------


## Vegane7

On repartage pour AGAMEMNON sur FB !

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## France34

*Qui va donner un bon foyer au bel AGAMEMNON ?*

----------


## France34

Des nouvelles d'AGAMEMNON ?

----------


## Vegane7

Toujours en pension...

----------


## Vegane7

Comment va Agammemnon ?
Toujours aucune demande pour lui ?...

----------


## France34

Sur son post M, il serait toujours en pension .

----------


## France34

Rien de nouveau depuis juillet pour AGAMEMNON  ! J'espère qu'il va bien !  ::

----------


## France34

*A faire sortir très vite de Roumanie !*

----------


## France34

Ce n'est pas parce que l'asso est muette qu'il faut oublier le pauvre AGAMEMNON ! Un adoptant, une FA ou un bon refuge pour le faire vite sortir de Roumanie !

----------


## France34

A sauver très vite de Roumanie !

----------


## Vegane7

Des nouvelles d'Agamemnon ???

----------


## France34

Vegane7 , heureusement que vous êtes inscrite sur Mukitza et que vous pouvez poser la même question sur le post M. d'AGAMEMNON , car, ici, personne ne vous répondra !  ::

----------


## France34

Je remonte le post du pauvre AGAMMENON en pension en Roumanie mais pas à l'abri de dangers !

----------


## Vegane7

Agamemnon attend toujours en pension... Une famille en 2020 pour ce super chien SVP !

----------


## Daysie433

> *Âge: 5 ans 10 mois*


*

c'est son âge actuel ou son âge de 2017 ?*

----------


## Vegane7

Non, c'est son âge actuel,

----------


## France34

La pension HAR a donné de bonnes nouvelles et des photos du bel AGAMEMNON sur son post Mukitza , mais il serait bien qu'il trouve vite une bonne famille adoptive !

----------


## France34

Le bel AGAMEMNON est réservé par l'association GALIA , en Vendée ! On espère que le voyage est pour bientôt !

----------


## girafe

Bien arrivé en France le week end dernier

----------


## France34

Merci à l'association Galia ! Une bonne adoption rapide pour AGAMEMNON ! ::

----------


## girafe

Agamemnon est pour le moment craintif, il est au refuge galia et va bien

----------


## GADYNETTE

mille mercis pour les nouvelles. Bon d'accord, il est craintif...mais avec beaucoup d'amour, il sera vraiment bien dans ses pattounes (mon chien que j'avais adopté était très craintif...et nous l'avons adopté quand même...toujours avec beaucoup d'AMOUR....il était même "collant"...et hélas nous a quittés il y a 2 mois maintenant d'un diabète agressif

----------


## France34

Avec la maltraitance qu'il a subie dans cette horrible fourrière roumaine , ce n'est pas étonnant qu'il soit craintif . Une bonne famille patiente saura lui faire oublier tous ses malheurs ! ::

----------


## Vegane7

Je cite :

"Agamemnon est bien installé au refuge de Galia mais reste pour le moment encore très craintif.

Nous espérons tous qu'il reprenne confiance en l'humain et qu'il puisse alors trouver sa famille."

----------


## France34

Toujours pas adopté , AGAMEMNON ?

----------


## girafe

Des nouvelles d'Agamemnon qui va bien mais n'est pas sociable, je ne pense pas qu'il soit adoptable du moins actuellement_

Hélas AGAMEMNON n'est pas "approchable", et il se plait solitaire ....   Il dort et mange dans son box confortable, et sort en parc sur l'invitation de toujours le même bénévole, et "demande" à rentrer en box... Il ne progresse donc pas car n'accepte personne d'autre.... Pas vraiment agressif, mais rebelle...._

----------


## France34

Merci, Girafe, pour les nouvelles d'AGAMEMNON . Dommage qu'il ne soit pas encore sociable , il est si beau ! Peut-être, avec le temps ...

----------


## girafe

(Agi pour ses amis et admirateurs)
Agi est arrivé à lAssociation Galia en provenance dEurope de lEst il y a plus de 18 mois.
Cest un mâle de taille moyenne, espiègle, vif et très intelligent. Il sentend avec les autres chiens (il a partagé son box avec une femelle du refuge pendant un certain temps). Il aime être dehors, dans le parc, où il samuse à trottiner joyeusement.
Alors pourquoi Agi est-il toujours avec nous ?
Agi ne veut pas être touché par lhomme ! Il ny a absolument aucune agression, mais il aboie dès que quelquun sapproche de la porte du chenil, privant ainsi les visiteurs de découvrir le vrai Agi Il acceptera volontiers un morceau de saucisse qui lui est offert dans la main. Il lèchera même son pâté de foie préféré sur les doigts. En fait, il est extrêmement doux !
Quelques admirateurs ont passé du temps à lui montrer quon peut faire confiance aux humains, et des progrès ont été faits. Agi suit ses bénévoles préférés dans le parc, mais ce nest pas suffisant pour permettre une adoption directe.
Il lui faut donc une personne ou une famille bien particulière. Il est très heureux à lextérieur, par conséquent un jardin bien sécurisé avec une dépendance confortable serait le mieux pour lui dans un premier temps. Par la suite, il faudrait lui offrir la possibilité de venir à lintérieur de la maison à sa discrétion. Il est complètement propre dans son chenil, jamais de pipi ni de caca.
Il a besoin de patience, de constance et de temps, et pourrait vivre avec dautres chiens. En fait, un ami canin amical et confiant laiderait !
Si vous pensez que vous pourriez être la personne « particulière » dAgi, avoir la patience pour gagner sa confiance, même si cela peut être un peu long, contactez-nous sil vous plaît.



- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Vegane7

Si seulement je pouvais, il serait déjà chez moi !
Voilà tant d'années déjà que je l'ai repéré... Il me rappelle mon Lloyd, décédé fin 2019.

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Vegane7

AGAMEMNON, âgé désormais de 8 ans, ATTEND TOUJOURS UNE BONNE FAMILLE POUR LA VIE au refuge de l'asso Galia ... VITE POUR LUI !

CONTACT : association GALIA (dpt 85) : https://www.association-galia.fr/contact/

Merci de repartager son post FB : https://www.facebook.com/photo/?fbid...26032464092113

----------

